# Do Shimano shoes come in .5 increments?



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Do Shimano shoes come in 1 size increments or are they available in half size increments as well? 

Currently wearing size 43 RP500's but they don't fit quite right as my toe is a little scrunched. I have tried size 44's but they are too long and a bit wide. I've tried looking for 43.5 and have not had any luck. Not sure if they are just rare or don't have them.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Didn't ASFOS ask this same question?

The European scale goes up one whole number for each half-size. So, there is no 43.5.
A 43.5 would be a 10 1/4.

You can try the bigger size, and take up room in a shoe by adding an "odor eater," or a totally flat spenco insole - they sell them with just the neoprene, no molded heel or arch.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No, just full sizes.

Many other brands have half sizes but as you probably realize don't assume 43.5 would be right for you in another brand.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Some Shimano shoes come in half sizes, maybe not the RP500 though - look at the sizes on this link as an example -https://www.competitivecyclist.com/shimano-sh-rc7-cycling-shoe-mens?skidn=SHI00D3-WH-S40&ti=UExQIENhdDpNZW4ncyBSb2FkIEJpa2UgU2hvZXM6MTozOmNjQ2F0MTAwMDI1


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Srode said:


> Some Shimano shoes come in half sizes, maybe not the RP500 though - look at the sizes on this link as an example -https://www.competitivecyclist.com/shimano-sh-rc7-cycling-shoe-mens?skidn=SHI00D3-WH-S40&ti=UExQIENhdDpNZW4ncyBSb2FkIEJpa2UgU2hvZXM6MTozOmNjQ2F0MTAwMDI1


I stand corrected. I'd never seen Shimano in half sizes until now.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes. Yes they do. Have a pair of Shimano SH-R321 in 44.5. The new SH-RC7 also comes in half sizes. 
View attachment 319974


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Srode said:


> Some Shimano shoes come in half sizes, maybe not the RP500 though - look at the sizes on this link as an example -https://www.competitivecyclist.com/shimano-sh-rc7-cycling-shoe-mens?skidn=SHI00D3-WH-S40&ti=UExQIENhdDpNZW4ncyBSb2FkIEJpa2UgU2hvZXM6MTozOmNjQ2F0MTAwMDI1


Okay, glad I'm not crazy. I know I have seen some results, but just not for the shoes I am looking for. I have a pair of Shimano CT40 SPD shoes that are size 44 which are 9.7 US. The RP500's I opted for 43 (8.9 US).


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

my R321s are in half size.


----------



## CBaron (Apr 19, 2005)

Its my understanding that they do come in half sizes (Euro) but only in the higher end models and with a smaller 'given' range. I too wear a 43.5 in Shimano (Mtn) and thus I usually purchase the higher end version. I've found the Specialized 43.5 fits very similarly and has good arch support for me (in a road shoe).

Later,
CJB


----------



## Pete in MD (Dec 23, 2015)

ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO

Yep, just the high end road shoe models RP9, RC7 and RC9, and the Euro half sizes available in most of the range but not the largest sizes.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

PJay said:


> Didn't ASFOS ask this same question?
> 
> The European scale goes up one whole number for each half-size. So, there is no 43.5.
> ....


Actually, half sizes do exist; I once had a pair of Nike shoes in 45.5. Although, 46 is a better fit for me.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have RC9s and they do come in half sizes.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm a little late to this thread but Shimano still produces .5 sizing in their shoes, at least in the upper tiers. I just purchased a pair of S-Phyre RC9 road shoes in size 40.5, which roughly equates to US7.25. 40 was too cramped and 41 was too long. I would've liked a wide or E size, but finding 40.5 was tough enough.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Broomwagon said:


> I'm a little late to this thread but Shimano still produces .5 sizing in their shoes, at least in the upper tiers. I just purchased a pair of S-Phyre RC9 road shoes in size 40.5, which roughly equates to US7.25. 40 was too cramped and 41 was too long. I would've liked a wide or E size, but finding 40.5 was tough enough.


They make wide versions as well.


----------

